# 6x9 in sentra 91



## acpalexacp (Oct 24, 2008)

i've got a nissan sentra 91 and i'm trying to instal some 6x9 that i got from a neon that i've just smash some weeks ago. but there's my problem the trunk bar pass just where the hole is so i can't put my speaker in i've think of making an MDF support to put them in angle. what do you think about it?

thanks


----------

